# 73 Sears 14' Shallow v



## WantABigBass (Jan 3, 2011)

This boat was purchased new by my father. My childhood has numerous memories of my dad and brothers fishing in this boat. Now I am creating memories for my son and daughter. This site has inspired me to make some modifications to my boat. My objectives; strengthen the transom, create some additional storage, add a live well, and paint and floor the boat. 
It is a standard all aluminum riveted 14’ boat with 3 bench seats. My plan is to replace the middle seat with a seat/live well and create storage along the sides of the boat from the front and back seat. To strength the transom I am planning on sandwiching the aluminum transom with 2 sheets of plywood and adding an aluminum u-channel top. I may also add some additional supports. 
I would welcome any thoughts or links to past projects that have been successful. 

Phase 1 – Transom/Remove Hardware
Phase 2 – Paint Underside
Phase 3 – Live well/Storage.
Phase 4 – Finishing/Flooring/Hardware
Phase 5 – Fishing Trip


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm totally digging Phase 5!


Good luck with the project, I just started mine this week too hehe.
I just cut my plywood for the back floor. Tip I learned on here was to apply a coat of Thompson's Waterseal to the screw holes before I drilled them in to help seal them. I hadn't thought of that one.


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks.. I had not thought about that either. I am attaching a picture of our last fishing trip.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow ! I wish I could catch a bass like that.
That pic would be so perfect for your avatar.

Also, great scripture in your signature!


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 8, 2011)

I have removed the old wood from transom. Then I cleaned out the boat and flipped to start preparing for painting. After flipping it I was reminded of corrosion on the bottom of the boat. I was very hopeful that it was only at the surface. However, I now realized that it is much deeper. I would say a couple of mills at least. I have stated sanding but I am not excited about removing more aluminum. Does anyone have any suggestions for treating the white corrosion?


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 8, 2011)

Below pic shows after some sanding.


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally got a break in the weather. It has been wet and too cold to paint. I needed it to be over 50. I got the boat prepped and ready. Today I was able to get 2 coats of primer on the hull and 1 extra on the heave wear areas for trailer and grounding on the shore. I am very pleased with the results. I used Rust-Oleum – Aluminum Primer in a rattle can. I am very happy that I already had the trigger gun for rattle cans. It is worth the money when you do more than a can at a time. I used a little over 2 cans per coat. Over the last two weeks I tested an area with this primer. After 10 days I can back and tried putting a wire brush with a drill and also a sander. I was very impressed with its adhesion. Time will tell. 

My next steps are to keep moving forward on final paint. We are still working on the color. I am thinking about a white bottom and a blue strip. My daughter has stated that she has the final decision. As long as I can stomach the color I will let her choose the color. I like the kids input it keeps them part of the modification. 

It looks like we should have warmer weather this week so I am also planning on water proofing the transom wood. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Topgun (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice work so far!

Where did you purchase the aluminum primer? I looked several places and couldn't find aluminum-specific primer. (Except for a gallon can at Menards)


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 22, 2011)

I got the primer at Lowes. It was near the other rattle can paint. However...Just this week I read a post within Tinboats about this paint and it was not given very high remarks. Reading further...I wished I had used a self etching primer. Wal-Mart or Napa has it in stock. I have my fingers crossed. I did a lot of prep on the raw aluminum so maybe it will pay off.


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 22, 2011)

It is confirmed. We are going to have a white bottom and a blue top. We are having great weather in East Texas. Saturday, I got the first coat of white on the bottom of the boat today. It looks good so far. I plan on getting a second coat on after church tomorrow and the maybe this week finish the blue. I also got started on water sealing the transom wood. 

I did a lot of research this week on wood vs. aluminum framing on the inside of boat modification. I am really leaning on keeping weight down and using aluminum. I ran across some post on Dura-fix brazing rods. After researching...I have not been impressed. It took some looking to find people who really had used this stuff. Without solid confidence I am going to stay away from it. I will finalize my plans after I flip the boat and put it back on the trailer. Current plan is aluminum framing with pop rivets and 1/2 plywood. Not finalized. Any suggestions??

My goal now is to be finish painting by next weekend. This will be dependent on the weather not getting too cold. Praying for 40+ days. I will take some more pictures Sunday.


----------



## Topgun (Jan 22, 2011)

WantABigBass said:


> I got the primer at Lowes. It was near the other rattle can paint. However...Just this week I read a post within Tinboats about this paint and it was not given very high remarks. Reading further...I wished I had used a self etching primer. Wal-Mart or Napa has it in stock. I have my fingers crossed. I did a lot of prep on the raw aluminum so maybe it will pay off.



Well, maybe that's good news as the self-etching stuff is what I ended up buying. I just wasn't too sure about it since it works with so many materials. Time will tell.

I have a very similar boat and am at about the same stage that you are. I just scored a bunch of "scrap" aluminum from a craigslist ad. About 100 feet of 1 1/2" square tube and 40 feet of 1 1/2" angle for 50 bucks! Saaaweet!! :mrgreen:


----------



## OregonTroutBum (Jan 25, 2011)

I just picked up a boat exactly like this one (1973 Sears 13.5 foot semivee) with trailer and a 2.5 hp motor for $200. I've been thinking about doing some modifications to it to make it more user friendly - I like your ideas, and look forward to watching your restoration in progress!


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 25, 2011)

Making steady progress on painting. Still shooting to be able to turn the boat back over by this weekend. I got the first coat of Royal Blue completed tonight. I have got it set up so I can pull it to the center of the garage each night and then push it back. My wife has this expectation of not scraping windows in the morning. So far it has worked really well. I am looking forward to the inside modification. The paint part seems to be too slow. I have attached some pics of this weekend and tonight.


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 25, 2011)

OregonTroutBum said:


> I just picked up a boat exactly like this one (1973 Sears 13.5 foot semivee) with trailer and a 2.5 hp motor for $200. I've been thinking about doing some modifications to it to make it more user friendly - I like your ideas, and look forward to watching your restoration in progress!



Great. I have really loved mine. My kids and I have fished a lot in it. It is very smooth running boat. I run my boat with a 9.9hp Merc. However, I also have a 6hp Johnson. My boat would only make about 7 mph with the 6hp and will run about 20mph in normal water with the 9.9hp and even a few mph faster in smoth water. 

Good luck and keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking great so far!


----------



## manley09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks good keep it coming!


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 29, 2011)

Pictures of the progress


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 29, 2011)

she's just too purty!


----------



## WantABigBass (Jan 29, 2011)

My current design is compartments on the sides and a center live well. I have attached a general concept. The left is internal ribs and the right is est final look. Center Live well will be a cabinet for a ice chest. I will have power for pump and outlet for spot light.


----------



## Zubes (Jan 30, 2011)

Great job with the paint. I love the lines of that boat, looks awesome!

I like the side storage ideas, but I'm not a fan of ther center livewell. I've seen a few boats on this site with them and it seems like I would be tripping over it all the time. I prefer the wide-open type of floorplan.

By the quality paint job, I can tell you'll do a good job with the storage, keep us updated.


----------



## Topgun (Jan 30, 2011)

I really like your layout. The center livewell will be easily reachable from the front or rear of the boat. Nothing like trying to pass a still-fighting fish from one end of the boat to the other! :shock: Are you going to set it up to be used as a third seat?


----------



## Taiko (Feb 9, 2011)

I love the idea of what you have planned. I just purchased a 12 footer yesterday and have many plans for it also. First I want to start painting it and wanted to know what type of paint you used. I am very new to this so I was wondering if the paint you used was specific for boats and where did you purchased it. Any information on paint and the process would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## WantABigBass (Feb 10, 2011)

Taiko said:


> I love the idea of what you have planned. I just purchased a 12 footer yesterday and have many plans for it also. First I want to start painting it and wanted to know what type of paint you used. I am very new to this so I was wondering if the paint you used was specific for boats and where did you purchased it. Any information on paint and the process would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Great question: I highly recommend searching this site for other information around painting. Lots of discussion. The top coat paint I used was an oil based enamel paint. Got it a Lowes. I rolled on the white and then used a method called tipping for the blue. It really gives a smooth look. Very pleased with the results. But again...do your research.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Feb 11, 2011)

Like the paint job. That was rattle can paint? Wow =D> Come over and do mine! 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15880


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice work so far. I like the blue and white colour scheme.


----------



## Taiko (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I will try the tipping technique and hopefully I won't screw it all up. I hope your enjoying your boat!


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 21, 2011)

how does it do with the bench seat out ?i am thinking about removeing mine but was worried it would be weak as result


----------

